# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  P90 Workout

## Sylvia93

Misschien kunnen jullie dit programma al. P90 wat staat voor Power 90.

Een workout programma waar je 90 dagen lang iedere dag een workout doet om bijvoorbeeld spiermassa op te bouwen, lekker te kunnen sporten of af te kunnen vallen.

Er is ook een extremere versie van P90 genaamd P90X (power 90 extreme), deze workouts zijn dus nog een stapje zwaarder dan de gewone P90 en is echt bedoeld om spiermassa op te bouwen.

Zijn er meer dames die toevallig bezig zijn met P90 (of P90X?). Ik ben sinds afgelopen maandag begonnen en heb er nu dus bijna een week opzitten!

Voor meer informatie over de workouts zou je even kunnen googlen op P90 (of P90x). Het hele pakket met alle boekjes/filmpjes etc is te koop via bijv Tell Sell. Ik zelf heb het hele pakket gewoon via torrents gedownload. Ik ben benieuwd of ik misschien meer mensen aansteek met deze workout!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Syl,

Nog bezig met dat programma?
Werkt het?

Liefs!

----------

